# Hot water



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We just bought a house on Monday, built in 1952. It has the original boiler and original cast iron baseboards. We will replace the boiler with a hot water heater. DH wants to also have a second hot water heater for the hot water. I would like to have a point of use heat in the only bathroom, and another one in the kitchen instead. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## PastTense (Mar 22, 2010)

What energy source are you using? Natural gas, propane, heating oil, electricity...?


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Get an energy audit. Then, insulate before getting new boiler. Your heating needs will be greatly lowered. Assume an old boiler means no more insulation was added.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

GregYohn gave correct advise. Do what he said first.

If you replace the boiler with a water heater, the water heater does not have enough BTU capacity to adequetly heat the cast iron baseboard radiators much less heat the house. It will work itself to death in 2 years or less and you will have suffered with a cold house all that time to say nothing of the fuel you will burn and still be cold.
Boiler = 100,000 BTU per hour or more. Water heater = 30,000 to 40,000 BTU per hour. Bear in mind that these ratings are input. Output to the house is about 82% or less of these figures.

Either stay with the boiler or drain your present system and use alternate heating. Replacing your boiler with a water heater is throwing your money away.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.baxi.co.uk/products/condensing-vs-non-condensing-boilers/


----------

